# Bread and Butter Pickles



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Per Betty Crocker

16 cups sliced cucumbers (4quarts)
4-8 medium white onions, thinly sliced
3 cloves of garlic (halved)
jalapenos (optional and as many as you like)
cracked ice
4 cups of sugar
3 cups vinegar
2 tablespoons mustard seeds
1 1/2 teaspoons ground turmeric
1 1/2 teaspoons celery seeds

1. In a 6 to 8 quart stainless-steel, enamel or nonstick kettle combine cucumbers, onion, pickling salt and garlic. Add 2 inches of cracked ice. Cover with lid and chill for 3-12 hours. Remove any remaining ice and drain mixture well in a large colander. Remove garlic.

2. In the kettle combine sugar, vinegar, mustard seeds, turmeric and celery seeds. Heat to boiling, add cucumber mixture and return to boiling. Stir often to mix the cucumber mixture with the liquid. 

3. Pack hot cucmber mixture and liquid into hot, sterilized pint canning jars, leaving about 1/2 inch headspace. Wipe jar rims; attach sterlized lids and process the jars back to a water bath and bring to boiling for 10 minutes; remove to a cooling rack.

Prep time: 40 minutes
Chilling time: 3-12 hrs
Process: 10 minutes
Yields about 4 quarts


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

I just finished up another 4 quarts and took some visuals. This is my first time trying to can stuff, and it has been pretty fun and easy to catch on.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you for posting the receipe. I am going to try it. Really looks good.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

does this yield crunchy pickles, or soft ones?


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyy favorite!!!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Not en expert, but think the chilling is what helps make them crunchy. I had always thought that alum made pickles crunchy, but most recipes call for chilling for making them crunchy.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> does this yield crunchy pickles, or soft ones?


The skin is somewhat crunchy but mostly soft.


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Great looking finished product. 
R.E.B.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> does this yield crunchy pickles, or soft ones?


Actually they are really crunchy, not soft, the onions were soft but the pickles were really crunchy.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mmmkayyyyy, thanks! 

I made my own pickled okra, asparagus and green beans last year - and wanted to try some bread/butters this year since I prefer them over dill pickles.

I'll give it a shot

HEB has asparagus for 1.77, so I might be cranking out a batch this week.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 20, 2004)

add Alum for the crunch


----------

